# Is using Luan to overlay soffit a good idea?



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I called a handyman my plumbing friend recommended because I have some soffit that needs to be replaced. When I talked to him on the phone, he said it was usually easier for him to overlay the existing soffit with some luan.

Does this sound like a legit way to do things or should I look for another guy?


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

*Soffit Repairs, Rotten Soffit, Remove, and Replace!*

:no: 

Sounds like a hack job to me. :laughing:



Call a local reputable contractor, not a handyman (at least not that guy).


Incorrect repairs like that WILL lower the value of your home, and cause more damages as a result.

:wink:


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com *
*Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, **Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, **Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yikes! Luan does not belong outside!

Hire a real carpenter,You know leaving rot buried under the cheapest interior ply is dumb.

Check with your nearest real, old fashioned lumber yard.They usually have knowledge of skilled carpenters.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I knew that didn't sound right. I don't want to cover up the problem...I want to fix it and make sure it doesn't happen again.

My problem is I have no idea who to call. 

CCCo, I see you're a contractor. What's the best material to use to replace the soffit?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

1/4 or 3/8 Exterior ply,If you like a rough sawn look, There is a plywood called cedar rough tex.

I too,am a contractor,but I do mostly interior work.

Let's see what CCCo has to say.

Seriously ,check with a local lumber yard for a referral,They know who's a pro and who's not.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Great. Thanks for the info oh'mike. 

I have another question. I noticed all the soffit around the house has vents every 6 feet or so, but there are zero vents in the soffit on the gables. There is a decorative vent on the peak of the rear gable. (You can see in the pic I attached.) Should I have some vents in the gable soffit?

Also, the gable soffit is mostly damaged at the bottom/base. To me it seems like any moisture would run down the slope and collect at the base, causing this problem. Is that normally the case and what can be done to stop it?

It seems to me I need to fix a moisture issue that caused this or I'm going to have the same problem again in a few years. Is that correct?


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you looking to replace the soffit or the fascia or both? If you want to replace the soffit I would install aluminum or vinyl. The fascia can be replaced with cellular PVC or dimensional lumber treated or non-treated. If you use lumber prime all surfaces and wrap with aluminum or vinyl.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Just the soffit...


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

*Rough Sawn Wood Soffit*



ConstantChange said:


> CCCo, I see you're a contractor. What's the best material to use to replace the soffit?


 
I would match whats there, soo you can cut out the bad section, replace with new, caulk, paint, etc... 

They sell rough sawn soffit, it comes in 4x8 sheets of plywood, cut it to your deminsions, and replace.

After you remove a little of it, or get a closer look at it, you should be able to tell style, thickness, etc.


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com 
Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

ConstantChange said:


> I don't want to cover up the problem...I want to fix it and make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> My problem is I have no idea who to call.
> 
> CCCo, I see you're a contractor. What's the best material to use to replace the soffit?


Where are you located?

If you are local, I could come look at it, I doubt you are though.

Whoever you call, make sure they are going to remove, replace, seal, paint, etc.

And don't pick a contractor from CL, because 90% of them are cons, only about 10% are legitimate, and determining the legit ones can be hard.

I would rather spend an hour online helping you and explaining the whole process to you, than see you hire a hack to fix it, Honest! James


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com *
*Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## Handyservices (Oct 16, 2009)

hah! I haven't heard that one. Overlay with luan? :no:

Not a good idea. The guy is trying to make _his_ job easier at the cost of your property. Find someone else.

Darwin.


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

ConstantChange said:


> There is a decorative vent on the peak of the rear gable. (You can see in the pic I attached.) Should I have some vents in the gable soffit?
> 
> Also, the gable soffit is mostly damaged at the bottom/base. To me it seems like any moisture would run down the slope and collect at the base, causing this problem. Is that normally the case and what can be done to stop it?
> 
> It seems to me I need to fix a moisture issue that caused this or I'm going to have the same problem again in a few years. Is that correct?


 
That decorative vent should still be cutout behind it, and be functioning as a gable vent, possibly is enough ventilation for that particular area, but is hard to say without actually checking it out closely.

Has the regular painting, caulking been maintained. Doesn't really look like it in the picture, but is hard to tell. If it hasn't been maintained I would say thats a good chance why there is rot.
You can't seal out the elements if the paints life expectancy is up. Make sense?

Closer pics would help, But if your uncomfortable getting up there to take them, DON'T!


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com *
*Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

It comes down to your budget; if it was my house I would put in aluminum soffit. If your budget is prohibitive to this then follow CCCs advice and cut out the damaged sections and replace. 

Venting should be (I'm going from memory so you may want to verify this) at a ratio of 1 to 150 of the area of the space ventilated. You can reduce to 1 to 300 if between 50% and 80% of your venting is provided by ventilators located minimum 3 feet above the cornice (roof overhang at eves; look outs, fascia, soffit).


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

CCCo. said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> I would rather spend an hour online helping you and explaining the whole process to you, than see you hire a hack to fix it, Honest! James


I'm in Oklahoma City, OK. I really appreciate the help James.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

CCCo. said:


> Has the regular painting, caulking been maintained.
> You can't seal out the elements if the paints life expectancy is up. Make sense?


The house was built in 1996 and it probably has the original paint. I'm in the process of repainting the house. I've gone around the entire house and caulked all the joints, around the windows, & doors, etc... Once I get the soffit fixed, I'll paint everything. 



CCCo. said:


> Closer pics would help, But if your uncomfortable getting up there to take them, DON'T!


I can get some better pics. 

Thanks!


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

ARI001 said:


> It comes down to your budget; if it was my house I would put in aluminum soffit. If your budget is prohibitive to this then follow CCCs advice and cut out the damaged sections and replace.


The budget isn't really an issue, but I don't want to spend the money to redo the entire house when I only have a few problem areas. I also wouldn't like having aluminum soffit on the gables and wood soffit around the rest of the house. I want everything to be the same.

I think if I get it replaced correctly, caulk it, and paint it, the wood should be fine.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is a picture of the rear gable. As you can see, it's pretty bad.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I got in touch with a siding contractor and he didn't want to do it unless I wanted to put vinyl on the entire house. Who knew finding someone to replace some soffit would be such a tough job.


----------

